# I like my A77 v ...



## celt007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Like it


----------



## belial (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Crollo (Mar 24, 2012)

lol sony


----------



## Omofo (Mar 28, 2012)

Crollo said:


> lol sony


go troll somewhere else...


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

I am glad you like it!


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 29, 2012)

Crollo said:


> lol sony


Shut up crollo all you do is troll


----------



## PhillipReynes (Mar 30, 2012)

I to love my a77's I have two of them.  What a great camera I used to use a Canon 1d mark iv but I find the sony is much better for what I shoot.


----------



## ConradM (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm still in love with my a33. :thumbup:


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Apr 11, 2012)

PhillipReynes said:


> I to love my a77's I have two of them.  What a great camera I used to use a Canon 1d mark iv but I find the sony is much better for what I shoot.



Lol!


----------

